# Shall girls wear "men-watches"?



## _Avenger_ (Nov 5, 2009)

What do you guys think? 

I like to wear my new Poljot Alarm. Unfortunately the acrylic crystal is broken and I dunno how to fix it...:roll:


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

Fix it. I like girls that wear big watches.


----------



## Lucidor (Jul 29, 2009)

Absolutely, but not the other way around! ;-)


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Andrés said:


> Fix it. I like girls that wear big watches.


I like girls that can fix a watch


----------



## atxtj (May 16, 2008)

My wifes 3AKA3. She hates when I steal it, and I do often!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fine by me.


----------



## azoria (Aug 11, 2009)

Why not? Watches are made 4 all!!!:-!


----------



## roo7 (Jun 21, 2009)

My wife likes my vostok amphibians too.. ;-)


----------



## _Avenger_ (Nov 5, 2009)

watch22 said:


> I like girls that can fix a watch


I wanna try:

1. What are the specifications/specifications needed,
for the crystal? I measured 32mm but I cannot measure precisely. Any other data needed, like "High dome/LD"...etc. ?


2. Where exactly to buy the new crystal? Please guys show matching/appropriate offer...

This one good?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270355740046&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

But it says "silver tension ring"?!?
o|


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

_Avenger_ said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> I like to wear my new Poljot Alarm. Unfortunately the acrylic crystal is broken and I dunno how to fix it...:roll:


My wife wears a Poljot alarm with the same size case as yours and it certainly doesn't look too big on her. And an alarm is a useful thing to have.

As for crystal replacement; I just take my watches to a trusted watchmaker who can always source one for a reasonable price. He's the expert, not me, so I let him worry about finding the right size. This kind of crystal is not hard to find. It's the rectangular ones or those with a date magnifier that will cause you some difficulty.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Andrés said:


> I like girls that wear big watches.


Yes.

Word of caution: don't compliment girls on their big watches. Last time I did, it was a gift from an ex-boyfriend and "the only good thing that came from there". You don't want to be the one who reminds her of her good-for-nothing ex, even inadvertently - and jewelry in general and watches in particular often come from present/ex BFs. :-x


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*The crystal has to be measured to the tenths of a millimeter...*

the best way to do this is with a pair of calipers measuring the old crystals base at the widest part. You could alternatively measure the bezel where the crystal is seated, and simply add a couple of tenths of a mm to the total size.

When buying crystals for watches that I don't know the exact size of I usually order one up and one down in size from my original measurement to avoid having to have the parts house send out another shipment at cost.

Also, when changing crystals make sure you have the proper tools to accomplish the task. Some require crystal lift tools while others may require a case press.


----------



## _Avenger_ (Nov 5, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> My wife wears a Poljot alarm with the same size case as yours and it certainly doesn't look too big on her. And an alarm is a useful thing to have.
> 
> As for crystal replacement; I just take my watches to a trusted watchmaker who can always source one for a reasonable price. He's the expert, not me, so I let him worry about finding the right size. This kind of crystal is not hard to find. It's the rectangular ones or those with a date magnifier that will cause you some difficulty.


My best regards to your wife!  Yes, it comes very handy.

Crystal replacement:
In my country watchmaker will charge 30 Euros. For that price I could buy myself a crystal lift tool and a new crystal. So for later projects it might be a sound investment.
Who else here might give me the right specifications and a name a source to buy the appropriate crystal?

Anyway Chascomm, thank you very much for your reply! |> :thanks


----------



## _Avenger_ (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The crystal has to be measured to the tenths of a millimeter...*



Strela said:


> the best way to do this is with a pair of calipers measuring the old crystals base at the widest part. You could alternatively measure the bezel where the crystal is seated, and simply add a couple of tenths of a mm to the total size.
> 
> When buying crystals for watches that I don't know the exact size of I usually order one up and one down in size from my original measurement to avoid having to have the parts house send out another shipment at cost.
> 
> Also, when changing crystals make sure you have the proper tools to accomplish the task. Some require crystal lift tools while others may require a case press.


AWESOME! :thanks:thanks:thanks Strela!
:*


----------



## _Avenger_ (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: The crystal has to be measured to the tenths of a millimeter...*

Been up all night, will go to sleep now. I will tell my girlfriends about this thread


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

It's missing a reply: "I'm a woman and I do wear men watches!" :-d


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

My new Lum-Tec A5 Bullhead came in the door, I quickly took some photos and then my wife grabbed it. I haven't seen it since - she wears it all the time! Of all watches for a woman to like, I'd never guess it would be this one!


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

Women can wear whatever they like since Coco made the revolution in fashion. Trousers, ties, men-watches, everything!
Women wearing big watches is very trendy these days and that's what mine often wears.
My beloved "flying tank" Aviator 43mm


----------



## sergiuro (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to our (first?) female member haha


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with woman wearing mens watches.


----------



## KWIATEK (Mar 3, 2009)

Vaurien said:


> It's missing a reply: "I'm a woman and I do wear men watches!" :-d


Here's your reply!
I'm a woman and I LOVE to wear men's watches. Out of 40+ not one of them is a woman's. Women's watches.. <|


----------



## LEF (Sep 30, 2007)

Certainly not, that's horrible! :-d


----------



## restless (Aug 23, 2006)

I also wear "men-watches". Probably not with as much style as the poster above, but...:-d


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*No, not our first...*

not by a long shot.


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

Why not? There are equal rights for men and women :-!


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

Avenger; if the specification says "silver tension ring" then the claw type crystal lift will not work. You'll need a press to fit it because the tension ring is designed to make the crystal rim much tighter to keep the water out and so it will not compress like an ordinary one. Some of my vintage watches are so small by today's standards that some people think I'm wearing a lady's watch but my partner wears a fifties Heuer that looks small enough to be feminine, even though it is a man's watch. She does not like tiny watches at all. Wear what you enjoy.


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

LEF said:


> Certainly not, that's horrible! :-d


Horribly wonderful! I'd say |>|>|>


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, they should!
I think most womens watches are just ugly, even on women. 
I'd love to see more women wearing nice big dive watches, it looks great!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Andrés said:


> Fix it. I like girls that wear big watches.


+1:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

LEF said:


>


Cool shots, nice watch, pretty girl ;-)


----------



## angel (Nov 8, 2009)

Girls can wear watches as a man, I see no reason for this impediment. 
I have seen some men with women's watches. IOL :-x


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

LEF said:


> Certainly not, that's horrible! :-d


 I love this shot. I hope you don`t mind if I post it at the Omega forum.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

if the a man watch fits in her wrist why not.I just can't see man watch in women wrists that not fits.
Example U-boat TW steel and watches with that caes in thin wrists.it's wrong.:rodekaart


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

G Shock said:


> if the a man watch fits in her wrist why not.I just can't see man watch in women wrists that not fits.
> Example U-boat TW steel and watches with that caes in thin wrists.it's wrong.:rodekaart


Sometimes it looks fine :roll:


----------



## TZAG (Mar 25, 2006)

b-) What a view! |>


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The crystal has to be measured to the tenths of a millimeter...*



Strela said:


> the best way to do this is with a pair of calipers measuring the old crystals base at the widest part. You could alternatively measure the bezel where the crystal is seated, and simply add a couple of tenths of a mm to the total size.
> 
> When buying crystals for watches that I don't know the exact size of I usually order one up and one down in size from my original measurement to avoid having to have the parts house send out another shipment at cost.
> 
> Also, when changing crystals make sure you have the proper tools to accomplish the task. Some require crystal lift tools while others may require a case press.


Measure the seating diameter to the nearest 0.01mm, round up to the nearest tenth of millimeter (0.01mm), add one tenth of a millimeter. Check the catalogs and get the nearest size (some styles do not jump at even intervals.)

So far I have never missed.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

thats a very cool looking watch..I say girls shouldn't wear men's watches..would you sell your's to me then? 

men's watches look lovely on women's wrists too..its in with the new big watch trend and looks great...great thread here...some lovely lovely shots...great to see the fraternity :thumbsup:..keep up the awesome pics


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

Reno said:


> Sometimes it looks fine :roll:


come on man.you make my day my friend.What a photo.yes now they can wear big watches like her absolutly like her.:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

I was looking for a "Yes, please!!" option on the Poll...


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

For sporty/military/diving watches I think it's OK, even sexy (for example Vostok Amphibia), but I can't imagine dressy men's watch on woman's wrist...


----------



## purebred08 (Jun 11, 2009)

why not, its fine with me =)


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

And Just how, would you stop them?


----------



## serdal22 (Feb 21, 2009)

I also like men's watch a lot and all of my watches are 40+ mm size. Well, I am a man ))

My answer is no. I am a bit too sensitive when it comes to accuracy, timing, time, and of course watches. I don't mind my wife stealing my watches to bug me sometimes but that doesn't last more than 5 minutes. I catch my wife and grab my poor watch from her paws right away!

Another reason I would like women to wear smaller size watches is perhaps I am a bit old fashioned?

Best Regards . . .

Serdal


----------



## Government (Dec 12, 2009)

No. Women are not permitted to wear watch watches. They must instead rely on sun dials or hour glasses.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

I like a women who lets her husband buy watches and more watches ...


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

yes......
for sure.......
:-!


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

I do like my russian watches, and so I do like me wearing them... ;-)


----------



## Bloke In England (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong if women want to wear a blokes watch.

In fact, I just spend half an hour searching google images trying to find an image of a woman in a scuba outfit wearing a dive watch to illustrate my point.

I found some most enlightening pictures. Although my search was quite fruitless if you _actually_ wanted to see a watch.


----------



## INGY6 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry. I prefer women not wear big/men's watches. It's not a chauvenistic thing. I just find it unlady-like - much in the way some women don't like men who wear make up.
Then again - I think there isn't much innovation going on with women's watches.

I think this trend will pass. Much like women smoking cigars.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not a fan of huge watches and I think that the size of the watch should match the size of the wrist, this is more important than the gender.

For instance, a man with a thin wrist, like me, would look ridiculous with a 60 mm Panerai, while a woman with a 7 inches wrist can wear 42 mm watches without much problem.


----------



## s15driftking (Sep 7, 2009)

I was at the Michael Kors Store in Chicago and one of the hot chicks that worked there was wearing a 45mm gold michael Kors watch. She wore it well and looked hot.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

sci said:


> For sporty/military/diving watches I think it's OK, even sexy (for example Vostok Amphibia), but I can't imagine dressy men's watch on woman's wrist...


example:


----------



## monyman (Jan 17, 2010)

Andrés said:


> I love this shot. I hope you don`t mind if I post it at the Omega forum.


awsume watch and beautiful woman...!!


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

My wife wears a 40mm Poljot pilot on a bund and a black Strela, besides a few more, including G-Shocks.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

I wear a volstok ministry among other guys watches and I think it looks fine. My limit is more size than whether the watch is generally for men so as long as the lugs don't overhand, I don't have a problem. So my max is more limited at 42mm watches than guys watches in gernally. Then again I guess I have the equivalent of really small guy's wrists at ~6.3 inches. I don't know what generally the average wrist size is for woman though.


----------



## melville (Apr 1, 2010)

ehou333: You have exactly same combination as mine. I would be glad to meet a woman who will wear something else than DG, DKNY or similar. :-! to you.


----------



## KeriJane (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, Duh! 
Why not? 

Size and "gender" is less important that style.

So... I usually wear one of my "unisex" Zarias (large Womens), a stunning Finift Chaika or this "Men's" Komandirskie Mini that just got here.
The Komandirskie is WILD. Maybe I'll try a bigger Diving watch.

Maybe I'll get one of those huge black and orange watches next and do some resistance training for Halloween. :-d

Mark me down for "Large Womens" or "Huge Diving" watches please.

Have Fun,
Keri

PS. Any good ideas for diving straps / bands? The "Nato" strap colors don't really grab my attention.


----------



## Gregg65 (Sep 27, 2010)

_Avenger_ said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> I like to wear my new Poljot Alarm. Unfortunately the acrylic crystal is broken and I dunno how to fix it...:roll:


Avenger, I applaud you for wanting to replace your broken crystal. I too am a do-it-yourselfer. However, sizing and repalcement technics leave no room for error.

My advice would be to bring it to any reputable jeweler and have them do it, (no reflection on your skills intended). I recieved a 1933 Waltham "Tivoli" 12S pocket watch that belonged to my late grandfather. The watch was not running and was in need of a new crystal. A good local jeweler whom I had done business with before charged me $75US, and believe me it was worth every penny.

As to your question about women wearing men's watches... ABSOLUTELY! I purchased a woman's Rolex Datejust for my wife two Christmases ago, and although the quality is typical "Rolex", I was very disappointed with the small size of the case and dial, (makes it very difficult to read... especialy as one gets older... LOL). If I had it to do over again I would probably have gotten her a mens Datejust, or even better a Daytona... very sexy watch on either sex.

:-!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

As I recall it was Shaw who said something like: "Women and cats will do as they please, and the rest of us would do well to get used to it".
I'm glad my wife is only into Diamonds and gold!

Josh


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm pretty shocked nobody has mentioned the "clock on the stove" joke yet, but maybe this forum does better at weeding out trolls than most.

I don't mind it at all, and my fiancee has mentioned that she would like a large watch which I'm happy to encourage if it will help her get more into the hobby.

I remembered seeing a few pictures of Jennifer Anniston in a men's Rolex and she seems to be pulling it off.


----------



## Ritter von Tarnack (Nov 1, 2014)

I was about to say "No, there are watches for men and watches for women" but sci's pic definitly made me reconsider the question. 
Indeed, it's about the wrist size, without any doubts. But maybe men's watches look "tougher" and more "aggressive"? Anyway, I was thinking that a smaller woman's watch really looks like a bracelet PLUS timekeeping "function". Those small ladies' Seikos, for instance. To me it really looks like a lady's watch, something fine and refined that would underline the sheer beauty of her delicate wrists... (I'd better stop or I'll write a poem )


----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

They should wear whatever they like. The joy of watch collecting is that you can buy and wear whatever makes you happy. ;-)


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

U mean Im not allowed to wear these???


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

Claradead, you're rocking that 'dirksie! It looks great! I have those socks but with a red background. 
I also prefer to wear men's watches- there are far mor designs and many of them are more functional. I don't want something with a dial so small I need a magnifying glass to read it. I also like the durability of some of the men's watches, particularly the Komandirskies and Amphibias. I can't really go over 40mm but with a 6.5" wrist women's watches just look too small.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

claradead said:


> U mean Im not allowed to wear these???
> View attachment 4858874
> View attachment 4858882


Wow those white ninja shoes are crazy!!!!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Wow those white ninja shoes are crazy!!!!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


U should get them! Nikelab Air Rift Sandal.
View attachment 4869490

Good for rainy days XD


----------

